# Sparkle your Tackle



## wasilvers (Feb 7, 2011)

Yesterday my daughter came to show me her nails - all green and sparkly (for the Packers). The sparkles got my attention, and if it got my attention, I think Mr. Bass might be interested too. The polish is just a sparkly clearcoat, so the original lure color stays the same, it just sparkles and shines. I tried it on a jighead that was just hanging around and I REALLY like the results. Might have to borrow and relabel it as lure touchup an toss it in the fishing box.

It's similar to this - https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DGsaUL5SevA/TN6nCBNLALI/AAAAAAAAAoA/_AigGzEY-AQ/s1600/Leslie+116.jpg


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've actually thought about the same thing, and had the idea from watching my daughters too. Good minds think alike! I wonder how durable it would be though???


----------

